# Official How To Make A Signature Thread....



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2007)

OK all u noobs, ladies and general miscreants, here is the official signature how to page... I will walk u throgh the steps of making ur signature, or siggy, work properly....

First thing u want to do is find or design a pic that u like.... The size should be in the neighborhood of 520 x 160 pixels... U can link to any picture, or copy it onto ur hard drive and then post it in the Official Signature Avatar Thread here http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...-test-thread-continued-795-17.html#post296518 and link back to it....

For our example here, I will post a pic from My thread....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2007)

OK, once u have the pic either uploaded onto the Sig thread, or located somewhere else, u need the URL of that particular picture, which in this case, looks like this:

http ://www .ww2aircraft.net/ forum/attachments/signature-general-pics-upload/25179d1143423538-signature-avatar-page-lesofprimus-zsigju-87-g1-bk37new.jpg

Now, to find that address/URL, first what u do is *right click the image*.... Click on the selection called *PROPERTIES*....

This image pops up:





Where it says *Address (URL)*, thats what ur looking for... Highlight that address by Left clicking and while holding down, drag ur cursor across to highlight *ENTIRE* address, up until the end of the . jpg....

Once it is highlighted, *right click the highlighted address and copy it*, like below...





Once u copy it, u need to go to ur *USER CP*, which is a link at the top menu of our beloved site, right next to Picture Album and FAQ.... Click the *USER CP* Link....

Once ur in ur User CP, look to the right side menu.... U will see *EDIT SIGNATURE*... Click that link... U will now see a Preview box and an Edit Signature box....

Underneath the Font Box, u will see the buttons for Bold, Italic etc etc.... From the *right hand side* of that menu bar, click on the *5th one* from the right, which is *Insert Image*...

A pop up box will show up, *Explorer User Prompt*... It looks like this...





In the box provided, *Right Click* ur mouse, then *Paste the copied URL/Address*... Once pasted, *Click OK*...

What u should have would look something like this:





Now all thats left is the *Save Signature Button *at the bottom... Click that and ur done...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2012)

One more thing:

When pasting your URL between the tags, you can center your siggy by adding [CENTER] before the [img] tag and [./CENTER] after the last [img] tag. This should center the siggy on the page.

IMPORTANT! Remove the period that I added on the last center tag or it won't work!


----------

